

YC's First Indian Investment, ClearTax is TurboTax for India - alexis
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/24/yc-backed-cleartax-tackles-indias-fast-growing-online-tax-filing-market/

======
nish1500
I was in this space for some time. The competition is very high, buyers are
not aware, the industry isn't organised and is very much dependant on
whimsical tax laws, product pricing is very low, and pretty much all companies
are giving away the main product for free under the disguise of special-
limited-time-offer.

In retrospect, quitting it was one of the best decisions I've ever made.

------
zengr
First Indian investment? I thought InterviewStreet was also an Indian company.

~~~
nish1500
It is. Plivo and TapToLearn are two others.

